# Problem after using AtiTool



## Newbee (Oct 25, 2004)

Well i tried using AtiTool for my ati radeon 9800 pro...So i tried the Find Max Core..so it goes to the usual detection procedure...However i aborted it halfway through and then set my core speed back to default(never OCed the card before by the way)...

OK this is when the problem started to happened...When i rebooted and it enters to the screen where it display the amount of ram,cpu and etc...the words there appeared be distorted or having artifacts...Not only that..even my windows XP boot screen doesnt looked right...Well upon entering windows,everything is fine ,the display works fine,video plaback is fine...HOWEVER upon playing several games such as Rome:Total War,Unreal Tournament 2K4 and etc...The 3D displayed rather corrupted.......

Any idea what happened?..And i SURE do hope that my graphic card is not busted...


----------



## Newbee (Oct 25, 2004)

Here a screenshot ...


----------



## cuhnst (Oct 26, 2004)

Well, I'm no expert by any means, but I'm gonna crawl out on the proverbial limb here, and say you fucked up. Better luck next time. OH! and is that a picture of YOU in that silly roman suit up in the top left corner?! LOL!! Thats a classic.


----------

